# Roman-Nosed Horses



## thispaintisonfire388 (Jan 14, 2015)

I am *uber*-*new* to this website and I figured, since I was wondering, why not? So I was looking at many different horses on sites to but horses and I keep seeing Roman noses. Is there a specific breed for that? Can you show me some pictures of Roman-nosed horses that you like the best? What about tack for them? And I'd like to know your opinion on them. I'm truly interested in what other people have to say.... I can't be the only one in love with them, right?


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

A girl at the barn where I am has one. He's so adorable. Very sweet-natured, a great jumper, very lively. He's a Lipizzaner, white with some freckles here and there.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There us no breed of Roman nose horses, but some breeds tend to that shape, like Lipizanner and most draft breeds.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I think Lipizzaners are the best but I am biased.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Head shapes are incredibly variable I've actually seen a Syrian bred arabian with a Roman nose. There's also a difference between a convex/subconvex profile and a Roman nose. If I can find pictures I will. A lot of standardbreds I've seen have Roman noses.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I heard Mustangs tend to have them because of Spanish influence. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

My mare's baby had a pretty Roman nose. She was 1/4 Percheron, 1/4 Saddlebred and 1/2 Andalusian.


----------



## BloodBay0103 (Jan 2, 2015)

TessaMay, WOW that's a combination... Also sounds SO adorable!


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

From what I've read spanish horses should have a straight or subconvex profile but never Roman nosed. Draft and warmblood influence usually produces a more extreme head shape.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

They seem common in Standardbreds as well as draft breeds and their crosses, as well as Warmbloods, around here. They appear occasionally in Thoroughbreds although most would consider it a fault in that breed. 

I'm sure many other breeds have it, but those are the ones I've observed.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

subbing to hopefully see pics of what is, and is not, a Roman nose.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Anndankev, go to bing and type in "images of roman nosed horses". It brings a whole page of pictures up from the severe to not so bad.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

My TB gelding is Roman nosed, although he has a teeny head and ears. Pics of him are in my barn/avatar. I think he looks quite noble. His sire, Graeme Hall, has the same head as him.

I've never heard of Roman noses being a fault in TBs, although they're not super common.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Tiny there are breeds of roman nosed horses, European and maybe Argentinian. Very distinct roman nose. A horse with a slightly less than straight faced isn't considered having a roman nose.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

i always thought of Ahab as having a Roman nose, but after viewing some images, I think he is just "less than straight". I read somewhere that Percherons have some Arabian blood in them way back, making them a bit more active and refined than most other draft breeds. Can't say I have ever thought of Ahab as being "refined"..


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I used to see Roman noses on European WB's that advertised in "Practical Horseman", during the later 80's, early 90's. Now, not so much. I think that they have bred that out to respond to the market. I wish that they had not. Consider that the horse ONLY breathes through his nose. A larger nasal cavity makes it easier to breathe.
oh, well...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Many old time horseman would even consider a horse with a roman nose as they felt it denoted a difficult even dangerous temperament.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My post should read Many old time horsemen would not even consider.....


----------

